
Y Combinator: The Top Internet VC Firms (Sequoia #1) - jcwentz
http://ycombinator.com/topvcs.html
======
notabel
I'd be curious to know how many people were polled to generate those numbers.
For instance, if 25 people[1] were polled, then 23 of 25 -- 92% -- put Sequoia
on their list. That would be quite impressive indeed.[2]

[1] I'm pulling that number from the ether, and the fact that there are 95
points visible; 25 people would have 125 available, and an excess of 30 seems
reasonable. [2] Not that the data aren't impressive anyway.[3] [3] Yes, I have
a footnote problem.

~~~
notabel
"mid twenties" -- pg in an email

------
aristus
Great! Now let's use the same method to measure the length of the emperor's
nose. :)

If you have Nexis or bizwire access, you could probably get hard numbers
going.

~~~
jwecker
Well, he polled people who he knew understood VCs pretty well. I would trust a
trusted network of people over a generic aggregation any day, and that's why
this thought is insightful, while a US News list of the best VC firms probably
would never make it to the front page of news.yc.

